# New Latitude 36 sod



## Ramius (Apr 1, 2019)

New house, new latitude 36 sod put down about 5 weeks ago. We've been getting pounded with rain here, and haven't been able to fertilize anything for fear it would all just wash off. I did get a soil sample done, and would welcome recommendation on best path forward. I'd like to stay with organics if possible, and have picked up the N-Ext bio stim pack, but have not settled on a overall fertilizer yet. I can get Holganix 10-3-2 granular locally, but unfortunately no Screamin Green, or GreenTRX (though I could order Anugreen if needed). Here are my soil test results from Waypoint...thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome, you need just about everything.

pH is on the high side. I think you should try to lower it with elemental sulfur at 5lb/ksqft once a year (before summer). Your iron will not be as available at this pH. Chelated or FAS will be good options.

You need Phosphorus. I think you should use MAP (11-52-0) applied at 2lb/ksqft/monthly the months the Bermuda is growing.

You need potassium too. The ideal is SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft/monthly in the months the lawn is growing.

For nitrogen, I think you should use ammonium sulfate (21-0-0), following the Bermuda bible in the warm season folder.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> pH is on the high side. I think you should try to lower it with elemental sulfur at 5lb/ksqft once a year (before summer). Your iron will not be as available at this pH. Chelated or FAS will be good options.


g-man, I am always trying to learn from your great depth of knowledge. I have seen you go both ways on whether to live with the pH or try to lower it. It seems that sometimes you say don't bother fighting it and others you feel they should work on bringing the pH down. Would you mind elaborating on why you would go for it in this scenario? Something to do with his location, grass type, etc.?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mainly location (heat for the sulfur to break down via microbes) and calcium levels. I think it is worth the try in this case.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you for the advice g-man!


----------

